# New to the site.. need some help finding a board!!



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all.. as i said im brand new to the site. I took about a 4 yr hiatus from snowboarding and now finally have some time this winter to get back into it. I just bought myself a season pass in the hopes it would force me to get back out there. Now I need a board! Im not looking to break the bank on this either, cause times are tough. To be honest I dont wanna spend more than $300 for boots/board/bindings. Is that way too small of a budget? I am def nothing special, I havent gone in 4 yrs! Can anyone give me some suggestions on a cheap yet quality board? I know burton is always top notch, but am i gonna spend too much on one? Obviously i would rather get a brand new board but if used is the way to go to fit my budget, then maybe I will do that. Please guys, i need some help here.. do u have any suggestions?????


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Weight, Height, Boot size ...

And what type of riding do you do or want to do? Park jibbing and rails? Small jumps? Big jumps? Huge steeps with Tree's? Or just a bit of everything?

Im not gonna lie, 300 is a tight budget though considering any decent boot is gonna cost you atleast 125 bucks minimum new.

If 300 is your limit i'd spend 150-200 on a GOOD pair of boots, and then find a decent board/binding combo on craigslist/ebay that is your size and decent condition and go at it...

Snowboards are like cars and lose a lot of value fairly quickly, you should be able to get a fairly decent 2-3 year old board and bindings for 100-150 bucks i'd guess? Just a guess though its been awhile since ive looked.

If you have a store like play it again sports or those types in your area that sell used boards maybe look there as well...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

First off wanna say i appreciate the help. Im 5'7 about 162lbs size 9 foot. I would have to say im pretty much a begginer, about 4yrs back when I was at my best I could pull 180's regularly and would rarely fall throughout the day but not much more than that.. At the same time, I havent been boarding in 4 yrs or so. Ill hit a couple small jumps, maybe hit the park on a few runs, but mostly just do a little of everything (def nothing special). Do u have any suggestions on some good boots for that price range? Why do u think boots are more important than a board for me? Any particular brands of boards that u would recommend to me that are fairly inexpensive but good quality? What should I look for on a used board to decide if its in good shape to buy? Sorry for all the questions haha, Im reading this back and I sound like an annoying ass person ha! thanks tho


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

with your budget i would shop around for your board and bindings on craigs or ebay or local swaps. Just make sure they provide close-up photos so that you can see the condition of the base and the edges and make sure there isn't damage beyond shallow surface scratches to the base or minor cosmetic chips/cracks on the topsheet. you don't necessarily need to spend a lot on boots but you should be prepared to spend the most on them. You definitely need to go to your local shops and try them on and see which brands and models fit you the best and what flex you like. If you figure out which boots fit you really well and can find an online shop selling the previous year's model then that wouldn't be too bad (make sure there aren't drastic changes between the year you try on and the one you buy) but if you can't you'll have to buy the 2010 model and that won't be cheap.

where are you located by the way


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

I live in North Jersey. Thanks alot


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

hey I picked up my set last year was trying 2 budget at 500 and just went up a bit more to 700.
but I spend a lto of time looking at deals online, and there is plenty u can find for cheap. Just have 2 be quick on it, and as already stated make sure u get close up pics cause it can save u an hour of driving.


----------

